# A couple from the Gold Street Files



## gold street customs (Mar 8, 2010)

First is the Lost Soul Collection Unit (built for my brother in law who's the Pastor at my church)


 And this one I built from a single speed cruiser to a ten speed Klunker

 This was built from a 51 Indian


----------



## sam (Mar 9, 2010)

The bars on the 51 Indian are cool!Where's you get them?
Also the derailer and 3speed set-up is nice


----------



## gold street customs (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I picked them up at a flea market for 5 bucks, I'm sure they are some kind of motorcycle bars


----------



## gold street customs (Apr 13, 2010)

This is going on my latest build, its a Dana three speed transmission ,it originally was a cable shift

 and this is the latest mockup


----------



## gold street customs (May 11, 2010)

Still trying to finish this one up, I think I have the seat where I want it other than a layback seatpost still, I have to lace up a front drum wheel to a Schwinn 24 inch rim so my nos Chainlink tire will work to match the rear, and I have to finish up the shifter, and the bars are undecided yet


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

you have some nice bikes


----------

